# ذنبه إيه ربنـــــــا؟؟!! (كلمة مهمة فى ودنك )



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2011)

*ذنبه إيه ربنـــــــا؟؟!! (كلمة مهمة فى ودنك )








ذنبه ايه ربنا كل ما تيجى تصلى تبقى مكشر و على طووول بتبكى ؟!!

هتقول : مش بشكيله واحكيله عاللى تاعبنى..






هقولك : طبعا لان ربنا مُريح التعابى... بس بردو ذنبه إيه؟؟!!
هتقولى : يعنى ايه ذنبه إيه؟
هقولك : ربنا اللى أنت بتحبه نفسه تيجى مرة واحدة وتكون مبتسم ليه..!!
هو نفسه يشوفك مبسوووط وفرحان كمان .. طيب قولى امتى وقفت قدام ربنا وانت مبتسم مبسوط ؟!
اعتقد انك مش فاكر..
هتقولى : طيب والاحزان والهموم اللى جوايا هتخلينى مبسوط ازاى وفرحان قدامه...؟!
هقولك : أنت نسيت حاجة مهمة خالص وهى ...إن اللى يجى لربنا ويشكيله خلاص بقى ينسى كل الهموم والاحزان وربنا بقى هو اللى يتصرف ويدبر الامور... يبقى بقى فُك التكشيرة  وإبعد عنك الحيرة دة أنت فى يد أمينة
إفهم بقى دة يسوع ماسك السفينة...
يبقى من حقه يشوفك فرحان ومبسوط ولا هتيجى كل يوم وتكلمه وانت بردو مكشر وحزين؟؟!!







+ يالا قوم إبتسم فى وجه وقوله علمنى أفرح وأنا معاك ومخليش جوه قلبى احزان وأوهام 
علشان أنا خلاص سبتها بين إيديك وأنت اللى هتدبر كل شئ مهما كان .
آميـــــــــــــــــــــن 
*​


----------



## Toni_Thaer (21 يونيو 2011)

الرب يباركك.

عنجد ضحكت غصب عني اخر الموضوع شكرا كتير

سلام ونعمه


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2011)

Toni_Thaer قال:


> الرب يباركك.
> 
> عنجد ضحكت غصب عني اخر الموضوع شكرا كتير
> 
> سلام ونعمه


*

+ميرسى كتير للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يفرح قلبكم 
آمين*


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يونيو 2011)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا جدا جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدا جدا جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*+ميرسى كتير للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يفرح قلبكم 
آمين*


----------



## max mike (26 يونيو 2011)

*سامحنى ياربى الذنب ذنبى
حاشا لى انى ارمى الذنب عليك
موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2011)

max mike قال:


> *سامحنى ياربى الذنب ذنبى
> حاشا لى انى ارمى الذنب عليك
> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


*+ميرسى كتير للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يفرح قلبكم 
آمين*


----------



## twety (27 يونيو 2011)

*صح صح كلامك وعاجبنى جداااااا
وبقول لنفسى برضه كده
مش انا لوحدى اللى بفكر كده هههههه

فعلا مش ذنبه حاجه غير انه هو اللى بيريحنا
ويحبنا وبيعمل اللى يفرحنا

شكرا ابو تربو وتقييم 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يونيو 2011)

رساله جميله ومفيده جدا

فعلا يارب انا بتاسف جدا
اني في كل مره بيجلك مضايق وزعلان
ساعدني المره الجايه اجيلك وقلبي كله ثقه وفرحان
انك حاسس بيه وانك هتدبر كل الامور


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2011)

twety قال:


> *صح صح كلامك وعاجبنى جداااااا
> وبقول لنفسى برضه كده
> مش انا لوحدى اللى بفكر كده هههههه
> 
> ...


*+ميرسى كتير للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة ولتقيمكم
ربنا يفرح قلبكم 
آمين*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> رساله جميله ومفيده جدا
> 
> فعلا يارب انا بتاسف جدا
> اني في كل مره بيجلك مضايق وزعلان
> ...


*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن
+ميرسى كتير للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يفرح قلبكم 
آمين*


----------



## النهيسى (29 يونيو 2011)

_*شكرا 
  موضوع جميل جداا
  مجهود رائع*_​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> _*شكرا
> موضوع جميل جداا
> مجهود رائع*_​


*+ميرسى كتير يا أستاذنا للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يفرح قلبكم 
آمين*


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2012)

للرفع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

تحففففففففففففففففه
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تحففففففففففففففففه
> ربنا يباركك
> ​


*+ميرسى كتير للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يفرح قلبكم 
آمين*


----------

